# My 14yrs old Whizzer



## mason_man (Aug 14, 2014)

They only made 288 total for the year.
I'm almost 2,000 miles

Ray


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like its in great shape!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 14, 2014)

DirtNerd said:


> Looks like its in great shape!




Thanks Buddy.
There's not much left to finish, lower the seat post, shorten the fork tubes a inch or inch and a half, (lowering the front, still have my 31/2 travel)

Bike is a WC-1 with the early NE cylinder and the 22mm crab. Head is special too. Hot cam.
These lil bikes can cruise 40+ all day long.

Ray

Oh.....and I don't have any heat problems!!!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 15, 2014)

Some needed TLC, wheel and chainring.

Ray


----------

